# 70D features vs 60D



## ronaldbyram (Jul 23, 2013)

Opinion. everyone is talking about the dual AF feature of the 70D for video. striking that feature are the other features worth the step up to the 70D from the 60D or maybe wait for the 7D mark II?


----------



## that1guyy (Jul 23, 2013)

Did you try googling it? There are comparison videos and articles already although none have taken account the image quality, noise and dynamic range performance of the 70D as the tested models were pre-production.

-70D has a much superior AF system (at least on paper) with 19 all cross type AF ponts. 
-The 70d shoots 7fps compared to the 5.3 fps of 60D. 
- 70D has a touch screen 
- 70D has wifi for photo transferring and remote stills shooting
- 70D has 98% viewfinder compared to the 96% viewfinder of the 60D
- 70D also has built in HDR mode and some creative filter things

Other than that, as you know the 70D has some cool video AF thing that really looks like it works well and has a new sensor. Sensor performance will come later as soon as reviewers get their hands on a production model.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jul 23, 2013)

The 70D also has AFMA, which is a "must have for me" to buy a new camera.


----------



## jdramirez (Jul 23, 2013)

You can pick up a new or new-ish 60D for around $600. You can pick up a new-ish 7D for around $750. You will be able to pick up a 70D for around $1200 to $1100 for the next 10ish months. 

It all comes down to image quality. The 60D and 7D are going to be around the same because they share a sensor. The 70D should be better than the t5i which is marginally better than the 7D/60D. It is unlikely that it will be a leap forward... but probably a graduated step. 

For the money and features... get a 7D. For the value... get a 60D which is REALLY good provided you don't miss AFMA. Get a 70D if wifi is a must have and you do a ton of video and it turns out the it is actually greatly improved re: auto focus.


----------



## jdramirez (Jul 23, 2013)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> The 70D also has AFMA, which is a "must have for me" to buy a new camera.



If's he a landscape guy... 5d mkii. A lady was selling one on Craig's list a few days ago for $1000... crazy good camera for that price.


----------



## ronaldbyram (Jul 23, 2013)

thanks for the feed back. I am a 60D guy at present. was just wanting to get a feel of the others out there.
I hardly do any video with my 60D at present. and I do alot of lanscapes. Just kicking around the idea of go with the 70D or wait for the 7D mark II. the newer features of the 70D seem exciting.


----------



## jdramirez (Jul 23, 2013)

ronaldbyram said:


> thanks for the feed back. I am a 60D guy at present. was just wanting to get a feel of the others out there.
> I hardly do any video with my 60D at present. and I do alot of lanscapes. Just kicking around the idea of go with the 70D or wait for the 7D mark II. the newer features of the 70D seem exciting.



if you are a landscape guy, get a 5d mkii. it will be the best bang for you buck... substantially over any crop sensor.


----------



## Strobe the globe (Jul 23, 2013)

For me, the autofocus alone is a real temptation to upgrade from the 60D. It would make a massive improvement to the ease of shooting video.


----------



## Marsu42 (Jul 23, 2013)

ronaldbyram said:


> thanks for the feed back. I am a 60D guy at present. was just wanting to get a feel of the others out there.



I've got a 60d, and my feeling is that adopting every new generation asap is not a good idea except if you need specific features (video af, wifi, touchscreen, afma). We don't know about the sensor yet, but everything else is very nice and all, but imho not worth the $$$ selling 60d / buying 70d at least for the starting price. And if you want tracking af, you'd better wait for the 7d2 anyway. Plus it takes 1/2-1 year for Magic Lantern to make it to newer cameras.


----------



## frontlin (Aug 26, 2013)

I want to buy a 60d, the 70d is too expensive for me.


----------



## frontlin (Aug 26, 2013)

As my search, 70d has many improvements from 60d, see here, http://thedigitalcamera.net/canon-eos-60d-vs-70d-comparison/, if you think the improvement is useful for you, go for 70d.


----------



## Aglet (Aug 26, 2013)

CAMERALABS guy is posting his in-progress, production-model 70D review. Not a lot there yet but the video AF looks to be pretty decent for those who need such.

http://www.cameralabs.com/reviews/Canon_EOS_70D/


----------



## carson (Sep 4, 2013)

Go for the 70D


----------



## tron (Sep 4, 2013)

frontlin said:


> As my search, 70d has many improvements from 60d, see here, http://thedigitalcamera.net/canon-eos-60d-vs-70d-comparison/, if you think the improvement is useful for you, go for 70d.


Interesting the fact the the site says: GPS: YES!

In addition it has two entries for flash:
60D  70D
Built-in flash Yes No

Flash Built-in Built-in


----------



## Don Haines (Sep 4, 2013)

I shoot with a 60D. It is a great camera, but in almost every way the 70D is a better camera. I'd get the 70D over the 60D any day of the week.


----------



## Marsu42 (Sep 4, 2013)

Don Haines said:


> I'd get the 70D over the 60D any day of the week.



Well, there might be some very good deals for the 60d coming up, so if someone would save €600 on the camera and put this $$$ into a better lens it would be worth considering - at base iso there shouldn't be much of a difference in iq. And of course Magic Lantern doesn't run on the 70d (yet)


----------



## RLPhoto (Sep 4, 2013)

The 70D is a worthy successor of the 60D. Nothing like the t4i to t5i. :


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Sep 4, 2013)

If you really want a crop body, the 70D is probably the top of the line right now. Its also the most expensive, since its nearest competitor the 7D can often be had used or refurbed for much less.

As noted, for IQ only, or landscapes consider a used or refurbished 5D MK II. But for a crop camera, the 70D is enticing. Its finally a DSLR that can take videos of fast moving sports much like a camcorder. This moves DSLR video out of the specialist category and into the mainstream soccer mom category, and that's a lot of potential customers.


----------



## Aglet (Sep 5, 2013)

besides everything else, 70D has a bit better sensor performance than the 60D, it's pattern noise is negligible compared to both 60D and 5d2. 5d2 IQ is only marginally better, if any, and, having shot with a (really bad example of a) 5d2, *i'd opt for the 70D for better IQ and a ton of extra and even useful features.*


----------



## Marsu42 (Sep 5, 2013)

Aglet said:


> 70D has a bit better sensor performance than the 60D, it's pattern noise is negligible compared to both 60D



Are there any reviews on this yet? Of course the 70d is the better camera as it should be, but the 60d pattern noise was already lower than 7d and probably even 5d2 - and the one "lens cap" shot from 70d still showed the pattern, so I wonder if there's really any noticeable improvement.


----------



## Aglet (Sep 5, 2013)

Marsu42 said:


> Aglet said:
> 
> 
> > 70D has a bit better sensor performance than the 60D, it's pattern noise is negligible compared to both 60D
> ...



don't know if there's any big site review yet, there's evaluation of it and I put up the samples in another thread here days ago.
started in the rumors section, unfortunately OOPS/

http://www.canonrumors.com/forum/index.php?topic=16713.0

70D's not perfect, but it's the best crop sensor from Canon since the 40D from what I can tell. It's way less bandy than my 60D at lower ISOs. It did seem to throw up a lot of extra noise with the main display ON tho.


----------

